# Solved: Access 2003: Hide blank new record on form



## Chris_E (Feb 16, 2006)

Hi friends

I find it annoying that my continuous form HAS to show the empty blank record at the bottom.
I have deliberately disabled Navigation and Record Selectors

I DO need to add new records (cmdButtonAddNewRec), but I don't want to see an empty one UNTIL I press cmdButtonAddNewRec.

Is this a behaviour I can manage through VBA?

Chris


----------



## OBP (Mar 8, 2005)

Chris, yes you need VBA. Set the Form's Property "Allow Additions" to "No" that will remove the new record.
If when you press your Command button it doesn't take you to a new record set the Form's property back to yes in your VBA with
me.allowadditions = true


----------



## Chris_E (Feb 16, 2006)

Ah! Of course - why did I not think of that!

This worked:


```
Me.AllowAdditions = True
    DoCmd.GoToRecord , , acNewRec
    Me.AllowAdditions = False
```
Too many late nights!

Thanks Chris


----------

